
Drone Video Shows How Giant Containerships Enter Panama Canal's New Locks - protomyth
https://gcaptain.com/watch-drone-video-shows-how-giant-containerships-enter-panama-canals-new-locks/
======
ricardobeat
Where is the video?

~~~
manwithaplan
It didn’t load for me either.

Inspecting the iframe source of the “white space” shows it contains a Facebook
video:
[https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https%3A%2F%...](https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fingjorgequijano%2Fvideos%2F1648686928709197%2F&show_text=0&width=560)

------
1_2__3
By floating in it would seem.

